
The Coffee Fix: Can the $11,000 Clover Machine Save Starbucks? - naish
http://www.wired.com/gadgets/miscellaneous/magazine/16-08/mf_clover
======
david927
Unless it can also go back in time and fix the economy so that luxury
discretionary spending like a $4 cup of coffee is prevalent across America
again, I don't see it saving Starbucks. That said, the Clover looks amazing. I
want one.

~~~
maryrosecook
The fall in luxury spending is not to blame for Starbucks's troubles. In fact,
spending on low cost, luxury items goes up in a recession. For example, the
revenues of posh cosmetics companies generally increases in a recession. This
is because people cannot afford to buy a high-price product like a new car,
but they still want the post-spending feel-good factor so they buy a lower-
priced luxury-brand lipstick instead.

~~~
hugh
I'm not convinced that a four-dollar cup of coffee is really a feel-good
luxury item though. A luxury item stops feeling like a luxury when you buy it
twice a day -- it just feels like an overpriced daily necessity.

------
silencio
I still stand by my opinion from long, long ago that the Clover can't save
Starbucks because of the quality of their beans. If anything it'll be the "ooh
$11,000 coffee machine!" effect.

I'm wondering what my two favorite local coffee shops both with Clovers are
going to do..I'm half hoping they're going to keep them around, but I
personally don't think they need a Clover to brew some amazingly delish
coffee.

------
truebosko
$4 a pop? Go buy yourself a french press for $30 and learn how to make coffee
correctly in it.

Give or take a week of getting temperatures and measurements correct and
you'll have amazing coffee for yourself every morning for much cheaper.

But to be honest after reading that article the coffee from the Clover sounds
... nice :) I will have to try it out one day when I can

~~~
drewcrawford
French press is too gritty for me--I hate getting the grounds in my coffee.

Lately I've been using an aeropress and have been quite happy. Not Clover
coffee, but better than FP and unbeatable for the price.

~~~
silencio
Hmm, have you tried a Chemex? Every single comparison I've seen between the
two basically point out the inconvenience of the aeropress when you're trying
to make coffee for, say, more than one or two people, which is inconvenient
for me...but it's another alternative to french press.

~~~
far33d
I have both - the chemex is a much cleaner cup of coffee but more difficult to
produce a 'perfect' cup. As a benefit, it doesn't require a burr mill grinder
- the key to a solid french press cup is consistent grind.

But a french press cup brewed properly will express the flavor of the beans
better than most other coffee brewing methods. But for the love of coffee,
don't use a home drip machine. They suck.

------
Prrometheus
Getting rid of the awful McDonald's copy-cat "Pike's Place Roast" could save
Starbucks. It became more awful when they decided to make that the only drip-
coffee they sell after 2PM. The only way it tastes good is with Bailey's.

~~~
hugh
Personally I think the Pike's Place Roast is a big improvement over their old
brewed coffee, although I find it varies from day to day.

